# What are sexy things to say in a text?



## Southerngirl843

I have heard plenty of times about "just send a sexy text message to him throughout the day" My boyfriend even tries to send some to me, and i just do not know what to say back. But i want to shock him, and get him ready for the night, What are things to say to him? :scratchhead:


----------



## Ted

Any text telling him what may be in store would be great. This may be tmi, but my wife once texted that she was wet just thinking about me. This was so out of character for my prim and proper wife that I couldn't get home fast enough.


----------



## FLgirl

I have been texting my H ridiculous text for awhile now. While my H is not so responsive, maybe your boyfriend will be. examples: 
eating a lollipop, wish it were you!
my girly parts miss you
I wanna...(fill in the blank)
feeling emplty... come home to fill me up.
pretty please, with a cherry on top of me!

most of these are silly tongue in cheek humor (ha ha). This was more embarrassing to write than I thought.


----------



## Millania007

hey FL girl I like those  feeling emtpy..come home to fill me up, thats awesome! ha!
@Southerngirl if u guys are already sexual and flirty then u cld say something like: I cant wait to taste u again and put alittle wink face in there 
or U were so good the other night, my knees were shaking afterward!
I cant wait to feel u inside me again
I want you to take me in the shower
I cant wait to ride it again
Cant stop thinking of us in naughty situations
I am so hot for you right now, cant wait to get home

some may be to harsh but if u guys are already playful and flirty he will love the direct comments


----------



## revitalizedhusband

Check out the thread of what my wife just texted me while I am at work...it was good 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/9322-so-im-work-my-wife-just-texted-me.html


----------



## alexm

"Don't forget to pick up milk on the way home" always works for me.


----------



## EllisRedding

"send nudes"


----------



## pragmaticGoddess

A picture paints a thousand words. Isn’t that the saying?

Also guys are visual so paint a picture with your words. 

But my advice is don’t be shy. It might be corny and unnatural but you’ll get better.


----------



## arbitrator

*Dear Santa: Please have some fine woman send me all of those aforementioned texts for Christmas! 

FYI, I’ve been an awfully good boy this year! Arb*


----------



## Yeswecan

"Gonna ride you like a rental car on spring break."


----------



## toblerone

"Hello from 2009"


----------



## TX-SC

I'm picking up pizza tonight.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeswecan

"There is a cold 6-pack in the fridge."


----------



## badsanta

arbitrator said:


> *Dear Santa: Please have some fine woman send me all of those aforementioned texts for Christmas!
> 
> FYI, I’ve been an awfully good boy this year! Arb*


 @arbitrator

This is how it works. Meet someone and once you announce your plans to get married... You will receive all sorts of texts from the women of your Christmas past, present, and future! 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## arbitrator

badsanta said:


> @arbitrator
> 
> This is how it works. Meet someone and once you announce your plans to get married... You will receive all sorts of texts from the women of your Christmas past, present, and future!
> 
> Cheers,
> Badsanta


*So sad to admit, Bad, but that’s exactly how the hell it happens!

But I don’t want any of those texts from my RSXW! But if I got one from her, I think that I’d just send it back to her new husband for his perusal!*


----------



## twoofus

"F*** me like I'm your boss's wife"


----------



## Young at Heart

toblerone said:


> "Hello from 2009"


 Interesting topic but close to a zombie thread record.


----------



## pragmaticGoddess

Young at Heart said:


> toblerone said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello from 2009"
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting topic but close to a zombie thread record.
Click to expand...

Damn! What was the record?


----------



## MAJDEATH

"Let's play carnival, you sit on my face and I will guess your weight!"


----------



## Where there's a will

Just tell him what you're wearing.


----------



## Holdingontoit

Where there's a will said:


> Just tell him what you're wearing.


Just tell him what you are NOT wearing.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband

Tell him to stop by the sporting goods store & pick up some knee pads. He gonna need them for muff diving when he gets home!


----------



## happy as a clam

The sexiest text I ever received from my SO was just TWO words! We had had a particularly amorous morning in bed, but I had to leave shortly after to go to an important meeting.

During the meeting I saw my phone light up with a text. Just two words: “Hot lover”

Needless to say I had a hard time concentrating after that. . I just kept replaying the morning in my head...


----------

